# Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet [Update: MSI R6870]



## Explosiv (16. Oktober 2010)

*Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*​In einem spanischen Forum namens taringa.net, sind erste Bilder einer Xfx AMD Radeon HD6850 und Xfx HD6870 aufgetaucht. Besonders hervorzuheben ist vor allem die PCB-Länge der HD6850, denn diese scheint den Bildern nach deutlich kürzer auszufallen, als es bei der Vorgänger-Generation der Fall war. 
Das lässt vermuten, dass die HD6850 über ein eigenes PCB-Design besitzt. Außerdem scheinen die finalen Spezifikationen beider Grafikkarten festzustehen, wie bereits berichtet. 

Wie man auf dem unteren Bild erkennen kann, kommt die HD6850 mit 1120 und die HD6870 mit 1280 Streamprozessoren auf den Markt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die GPU der HD6850 wird mit 775MHz, der Speicher mit 1000MHz (4000MHz effektiv) getaktet. Auf dem Bild der HD6850 ist zudem sehr gut erkennbar, dass man sich die Möglichkeit offen hält, potente OC-Versionen heraus zu bringen. Dafür spricht der verfügbare, aber erkennbar nicht verlötete zweite 6-Pin-Stromanschluss. Bei der HD6870 kommen wesentlich höhere Taktraten zum Einsatz. So wird die GPU mit satten 900MHz befeuert, der Speicher wird mit 1050MHz (4200MHz effektiv) getaktet. 

*Xfx HD6850​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Xfx HD6870​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*UPDATE 18.10.10*:

Bei den türkischen Kollegen von domaininhaber.com, ist nun auch ein erstes Bild einer MSI R6870 aufgetaucht. Auch hier werden wiederholt, die schon weiter oben genannten Taktraten für die HD6870 bestätigt. Somit dürften diese fest stehen. Der Launch der neuen Grafikkarten-Serie soll schon am kommenden Freitag vollzogen werden.

*MSI R6870​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Quelle: 
tiranga.net 
domaininhaber.com


----------



## Dunzen (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

erster......
Die sehen mal vielversprechend aus.
Auch wenn die Daten nicht ganz so überzeugen.
Ich dacht die neue Reihe wird schneller sonst würd man ja keine neuen machen.......wodurch unterscheiden die sich jetzt?


----------



## Kaktus (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Wenn man auf das Danke anspielt, gibts keines. 

Ansonsten.. das ist doch ein schlechter Scherz von XFX hinten das Emblem in die Blende zu stanzen.  Das ist einfach nur hinderlich und kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Explosiv (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wenn man auf das Danke anspielt, gibts keines.



Du bist ja gemein, habs mal rauseditiert .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Kaktus (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Dann gibts auch ein Danke.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Danke, für die tollen News von dir.
Die Grakas sehen gut aus. Was das Emblem von XFX angeht, da kann ich Kaktus nur zustimmen.


----------



## computertod (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

von unten sieht die 6870 für mich wie die 5870 aus.
und die 6870 soll ja der Nachfolger der 5770 sein, ist da der Leistungsprung nicht etwas groß?


----------



## sudfaisl (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Die HD6870 ist eben nicht als (direkter) Nachfolger der HD5770 anzusehen. Daher auch die Umbenennung, der Leistungsunterschied war zu groß!


> Ich dacht die neue Reihe wird schneller sonst würd man ja keine neuen machen.......wodurch unterscheiden die sich jetzt?


Das sind nur die Performance-Karten. Also sozusagen die bessere Mittelklasse. Die Oberklassekarten (wie sie HD5850 und *70 waren), releasen erst nächsten Monat. Diese werden dann deutlich schneller werden.


----------



## cookiebrandt (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Sieht ja ein wenig monströs aus...der Trend zu diesen riesigen Kühlern, auch bei nicht-Top-Performance-Karten stört mich ein wenig.

MfG


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

XFX hätte lieber die Öffnung für den Luftstrom ganz freilassen sollen.^^
Sollte die Daten stimmen, bekommen wir Karte die auf dem niveau von HD5850 und HD5870 sind.
Ich behaupte anhand der oben aufgeführten Rohdaten, dass die HD6850 und HD6870 gar schneller sein könnten als HD5850 und HD6870, wenn directx11 genutzt wird.
Einzig und allein die geringere Texturierleistung könnte die Karten etwas einbremsen, wie auch die etwas geringere Bandbreite.
Mal sehen, ob der angehobene Takt da wieder etwas mehr rausreißt.
Sollte die Anzahl der Shaderheiten bei der Barts XT stimmen, würde die Shaderleistung, wenn überhaupt nur ein paar Prozent geringer sein.
Sieht so aus, als ob sich die HD6870 zur HD5870 ähnlich verhält, wie die HD5770 zur HD4870.


----------



## Push (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

das Design und Lüfterprinzip der 6850 gefällt mir besser als das der 6870 ... aber ist ja evtl auch nicht mehr ganz Referenzmodell ... wer weiss ...
btw ich will endlich mehr über die HighEnd Versionen erfahren und am besten sollte meine Kristallkugel auch endlich wieder aus der Reparatur kommen , damit ich weiss wann und wie stark Nvidias Antwort auf die 6970 werden wird ...


----------



## clemi14 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Seh ich das richtig?

Eig warn es doch die Nachfolgerkarten für die 57er Reihe oder?
Und dann wurde gesagt es wären die Nachfolger der 58xx er Karten.

Wieso sind sie jetz rein von den Daten schlechter als eben jene 58xx er Karten 

Weiß net was AMD da abzieht, erinnert mich bißchen an die Namensverwirrung ala Nvidia (GTS 250 usw)


----------



## Skysnake (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Es sind die Nachfolger der 57x0er Reihe, manche wollen/könnens nur nicht blicken...

Das es aber doch 1280 Streamcores geworden sind ist krass. Allgemein wurde ja in letzter Zeit behauptet, das dies unrealistisch sei und es wohl eher nur um die 900 werden würden. Also von daher ne SCHÖNE Überraschung! 

Und wenn ichs jetzt richtig im Kopf hab, dann ist doch der Cayman XT (?) also 6970 nen doppelter Bart XT oder nicht?

Das wären dann ja 2560 Stremcores  Das wäre ne extrem krasse Sache. Wenn das wirklich so kommt, dann wird sowohl die GTX480 als auch die HD5970 zerfetzt von der Karte 

Ich hoffe nVidia schiebt sehr schnell was nach, was nur annähernd an die LEistung ran kommt, sonst siehts extrem duster für uns aus, was die Preise betrifft.


----------



## X Broster (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



computertod schrieb:


> von unten sieht die 6870 für mich wie die 5870 aus.


Find ich überhaupt nicht.

Das Design gefällt mir. Mich würde aber interessieren, welches Lüftungsprinzip in den einzelnen Faktoren um wieviel besser arbeitet.


----------



## Explosiv (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



computertod schrieb:


> von unten sieht die 6870 für mich wie die 5870 aus.



Kann sie gar nicht  , denn die Spannungswandler sitzen nun direkt vor dem Slot-Blech (Vorne). Bei der Referenz-HD5870, sitzt der Spawa-Bereich am PCB-Ende (hinten).

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## thysol (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es sind die Nachfolger der 57x0er Reihe, manche wollen/könnens nur nicht blicken...



Dass geht mir auch tierisch auf den Zeiger.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das es aber doch 1280 Streamcores geworden sind ist krass. Allgemein wurde ja in letzter Zeit behauptet, das dies unrealistisch sei und es wohl eher nur um die 900 werden würden. Also von daher ne SCHÖNE Überraschung!



Ich denke jetzt wird die Geforce GTX 460 richtige Konkurrenz bekommen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und wenn ichs jetzt richtig im Kopf hab, dann ist doch der Cayman XT (?) also 6970 nen doppelter Bart XT oder nicht?
> 
> Das wären dann ja 2560 Stremcores  Das wäre ne extrem krasse Sache. Wenn das wirklich so kommt, dann wird sowohl die GTX480 als auch die HD5970 zerfetzt von der Karte



Dass waere wirklich der Hammer. Zumindest ein Grund meine Radeon HD 5870 meiner Schwester zu verkaufen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nVidia schiebt sehr schnell was nach, was nur annähernd an die LEistung ran kommt, sonst siehts extrem duster für uns aus, was die Preise betrifft.



Naja, wenigstens hat AMD dann die schnellste Single GPU. Die verlangen "generell" nicht ganz so viel wenn sie dass beste haben.


----------



## computertod (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Kann sie gar nicht  , denn die Spannungswandler sitzen nun direkt vor dem Slot-Blech (Vorne). Bei der Referenz-HD5870, sitzt der Spawa-Bereich am PCB-Ende (hinten).
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


ok, hab mich jetzt auf den Bereich um die GPU rum verlassen...

(achtung, bin voll)...


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Na, die Dinger sehen doch gut aus. Jetzt muss nur noch die DirectX11 Performance stimmen, dann werden die Karten der Burner. Aber von den Daten her würde ich eher sagen, die HD 6870 wird fast so schnell wie eine HD 5870 ...


----------



## Westcoast (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

die bilder sehen nicht schlecht aus. bin auch sehr gespannt, was die 6er reihe so bringt.
 werde aber nächstes jahr wieder aufrüsten, da meine HD 5870 vollkommen reicht.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Es würde ja auch keinen Sinn machen von einer 5870 auf eine 6870 umzurüsten, denn diese wird in der Performance zwischen 5850 und 5870 stehen und nicht wie viele glauben darüber. Denn das werden erst die 69XX Karten sein.
Das Namenschema wurde geändert. 68XX ist nicht mehr High End.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Man bekommt echt langsam nen Hals wenn man ständig beim Post lesen drauf achten muss ob die Leute die Nummerierung gerafft haben oder nicht...
Ich bin mal gespannt was die 59xx bzw nvidias antwort können


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

bei gleich viel shadern (je 320) wie die 5870 kann die 6870 ja gar nicht mehr viel langsamer werden, gerade bei leicht höherem takt. wenn sich die werte bewahrheiten, nehme ich an dass amd sie genau so abgestimmt hat, dass sie die leistung der 5870 erreicht. das würde dann auf großes hoffen lassen für die 69x0-varianten...


----------



## tm0975 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Dunzen schrieb:


> erster......
> Die sehen mal vielversprechend aus.
> Auch wenn die Daten nicht ganz so überzeugen.
> Ich dacht die neue Reihe wird schneller sonst würd man ja keine neuen machen.......wodurch unterscheiden die sich jetzt?



sieht doch sehr vielversprechend aus. sie werden so ziemlich exakt auf dem leistungsniveau der 5850/70 liegen, afür aber eine preisklasse drunter. das ist doch eine sehr, sehr gute nachricht. wenn du mehr leistung willst, warte auf den eigentlichen nachfolger der 5850/70, welcher 6950/70 heißen wird. eine karte auf leistungsniveau der 5870 mit verbesserter ausstattung und preisen um 200 bis 250 € klingt doch sehr gut. quasi gtx470/480 niveau bei halbem stromverbrauch.


----------



## geo (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Wenn die Daten stimmen kommt es so wie ich schon seit 2 Wochen vermute.

Die 68xx wird den Cypress ersetzen und die High End Klasse wird neu definiert 

Wenn die High End Modelle wirklich so stark sind wie ich vermute wird man Leistungsmäßig die dual Cypress Karten mit einer single GPU deklassieren und sollte es AMD wirklich schaffen eine neue dual GPU Karte in 40nm auf den Markt zu bringen hat man einen Leistungsvorsprung den NV so schnell nicht einholen kann. NV braucht dringend einen Shrink um der Verlustleistung Herr zu werden und an der Taktschraube drehen zu können. NV arbeitet bestimmt fieberhaft an einer Lösung, aber ich gehe davon aus das man in diesem Jahr leider nichts mehr von den Bemühungen sehen wird.


----------



## RedBrain (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Ich habe versucht, AMD RADEON 6000 direkt von AMD-Seite zu besuchen, Seite wurde gefunden, aber kein Zugriff für alle..  

AMD RADEON 6000 - AMD.DE

Abwarten und eine Tasse Tee trinken.


@GoldenMic

Bei mir kommt die Nummerierung ganz klar. Ist doch leicht zu Merken.
Es gibt einige, die es nicht begreifen können. -> kaum bis gar keine News über AMD Radeon HD 6000 gelesen oder nicht 100%zig verstanden haben...

HD6800 Series ist der echte Nachfolger von HD5700 Series! Capito?


----------



## kaule4u (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



thysol schrieb:


> Dass geht mir auch tierisch auf den Zeiger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das geht mir tierisch auf den Zeiger

Vielleicht ist es ja so das es die Leute nicht verstehen wollen, so wie ihr damals die Umbennenung in GTS250 etc. nicht verstehen wolltet?!
Jetzt haben die Nvidianer mal Gelegenheit es den arroganten AMDlern zu zeugen.. so long


----------



## thysol (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



kaule4u schrieb:


> Das geht mir tierisch auf den Zeiger
> 
> Vielleicht ist es ja so das es die Leute nicht verstehen wollen, so wie ihr damals die Umbennenung in GTS250 etc. nicht verstehen wolltet?!



Ich habe dass sofort verstanden. Mann muss ja auch gerade helle sein dass zu verstehen. Ich habe gesagt dass ich es nicht gut finde, ich habe auch nichts dagegen dass ihr AMDs umbennenung nicht gut finde ich habe nur was dagegen wenn einige Leute es immer noch nicht kapieren und meinen die 6xxx wird ein flop.



kaule4u schrieb:


> Jetzt haben die Nvidianer mal Gelegenheit es den arroganten AMDlern zu zeugen.. so long



Wenn du es immer noch nicht verstanden hast, AMD betreibt hier kein so schlimmes Rebranding wie Nvidia. Es gibt bedeutend mehr Unterschiede zwischen einer Radeon HD 5770 und einer Radeon HD 6870 als zwischen einer Geforce 9800GTX+ und Geforce GTS 250.

btw
Deine Persoenlichen Beleidigungen lassen an deiner Objektivitaet zweifeln.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



kaule4u schrieb:


> Das geht mir tierisch auf den Zeiger
> 
> Vielleicht ist es ja so das es die Leute nicht verstehen wollen, so wie ihr damals die Umbennenung in GTS250 etc. nicht verstehen wolltet?!
> Jetzt haben die Nvidianer mal Gelegenheit es den arroganten AMDlern zu zeugen.. so long


 
Ich denke nicht das die "Umbenennung" aus dem selben Gründen passiert ist wie bei NV. Im grunde ist es eine Neueinstufung. die 320 4D Shader nehmen es sicher locker mit den 320 5D shadern auf, da man diese besser auslasten kann. Somit könnte die 6870 in manchen spielen mit der 5870 gleichziehen.


----------



## weizenleiche (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Mal eine Frage:
Welche Karte hat, bezüglich der Spezifikationen, jetzt mehr Leistung?
Eine 5850 oder eine 6850? Meiner Meinung nach doch die 5850, ja?


----------



## Masterchief (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> Welche Karte hat, bezüglich der Spezifikationen, jetzt mehr Leistung?
> Eine 5850 oder eine 6850? Meiner Meinung nach doch die 5850, ja?



Ich würde eher sagen die HD6850... wirst du nächste woche im test ja sehn


----------



## MARIIIO (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Weiß man denn schon was über Nvidias neue Generation?


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

kaum, es kommt erstmal noch länger keine neue generation. als nächstes steht ein neues fermi-topmodel an, das mit dem GF110 das highend-segment verteidigen soll. dieser chip wird wohl so eine art doppelter GF104, also einfach mehr leistung durch mehr funktionseinheiten, aber keine neue architektur.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Ich freue mich wirklich auf die Tests - es könnte bei den Spezifikationen tatsächlich so kommen, dass die 6870 schneller als die 5870 wird und die 6850 schneller als die 5850 wird. Das habe ich nicht erwartet. Wenn das wirklich so wäre und wenns auch nur 1, 2% sind wäre zumindest das Namenschema "größere Zahl --> mehr fps" gewahrt - und AMD hätte etwas in der hand wo NV nur ganz schwer kontern könnte.

Wenn Cayman XT wirklich ein doppelter Barts XT sein sollte - oh mein Gott würde diese Karte alles bisher dagewesene zerfetzen! Ich habe damit gerechnet dass Cayman eine GTX480 schlagen kann aber da ist wenns so kommt ja Potential da um sie komplett zu vernichten!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

ich hab mal nachgemessen, die hd 6870 müsste so 23-24 cm lang sein, die hd 6850 19-20 cm.
das wäre, angesichts der leistung, sehr kurz.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn Cayman XT wirklich ein doppelter Barts XT sein sollte - oh mein Gott würde diese Karte alles bisher dagewesene zerfetzen! Ich habe damit gerechnet dass Cayman eine GTX480 schlagen kann aber da ist wenns so kommt ja Potential da um sie komplett zu vernichten!




Denk mal an die 6990 bzw. 6970X2. 

Wäre geil wenn die Doppelt so Potent wie eine GTX480 wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Naja dual GPU Karten vergleiche ich nur sehr ungern mit Singlechipkarten weil ich aus Erfahrung lieber 30 fps auf ner GTX285 habe als 50 auf ner 295 (das Mikroruckeln löst bei mir zuverlässig Kopfschmerzen aus).
Antilles wird für mich nicht zur Debatte stehen aber immerhin: AMD KANN eine Dualkarte bauen, mit ner GTX480 geht das ja gar nicht ohne 500W zu verbraten.
Ich meine Cayman wird sicherlich nicht mehr so "sparsam" sein wie Cypress aber mit wahrscheinlich gesenkten taktraten scheint eine Dualkarte ja problemlos möglich wenn man den Folien glauben schenken darf die Antilles für 12/2010 ankündigen.


----------



## GaAm3r (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Ist die neue Nvidia Karte jetzt eine Single oder MGPU Karte ?
GF110 meine ich


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Da es sich bei dem GF110 um einen Chip und keine Graka handelt ist es logischerweise ein einzelner Chip.

Soweit ich mich an die Gerüchte richtig erinnere soll der GF110 einfach ein verdoppelter GF104 sein. Sprich ne Dualkarte auf einem DIE, also wieder ne Singelgpu Karte


----------



## GaAm3r (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

ok danke.
Wenn ich etwas anmerken dürfte was sicherlich schon vielen aufgefallen ist :

GF100 ==> Stromfresser
GF140 ==> (GTX460)Besser als GF100 aber immernoch hoher Stromverbrauch
GF110 ==> 2* GF140 ==> 20-50 % mehr Stromverbrauch als eine GTX 480.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> ok danke.
> Wenn ich etwas anmerken dürfte was sicherlich schon vielen aufgefallen ist :
> 
> GF100 ==> Stromfresser
> ...




Zum einen gibt es keinen GF140, sondern nur einen GF104. Und zweitens ist das eine Milchmädchenrechnung, eine GTX580 mit noch mehr Verbrauch als eine GTX 480 wird sicher nicht kommen.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

DAFÜR würd ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen. Das die GTX480 wirklich so ne hohe Leistungsaufnahme hat, wie sie nunmal hat, haben auch sehr viele sehr lange als unmöglich gehalten.


----------



## TheMF6265 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Zum einen gibt es keinen GF140, sondern nur einen GF104. Und zweitens ist das eine Milchmädchenrechnung, eine GTX580 mit noch mehr Verbrauch als eine GTX 480 wird sicher nicht kommen.


da wäre ich aber sehr vorsichtig, um mitzuhalten bringt nVidia das garantiert.
Wie sollen sie Fermi ohne Shrink auch sparsamer bekommen? ein paar % mögen vlt gehen, aber GF110 MUSS eigentlich noch mehr Strom ziehen als GF100


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Stimmt schon aber irgendwo sind Grenzen, zum einen in der Spezifikation an die sich die Kertenhersteller halten müssen (wieviel Strom wo durch darf) und zum anderen schlichtweg in der Physik (500W mit Luft mittels eines handgroßen Kühlers abführen ist eben kaum möglich).

Natürlich kann man das alles umgehen - man könnte 3 8-Pol Stromanschlüsse verlöten und riesige TripleSlot Kühler verbauen aber das traue ich selbst NV nicht zu


----------



## jaramund (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Auf Planet3D sind Benchmarkergebnisse aufgetaucht:














Demnach ist die 6870 der 5870 und die 6850 der 5850 ebenbürtig.
Da freut man sich schon auf die 69xx Modelle

Natürlich sind die Benchmarkergebniss noch mit Vorsicht zu genießen - PCGH wird sicher zu gegebener Zeit eigene Ergebnisse online stellen.

Quelle


----------



## darkycold (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

wäre einfach nur zu schön, und dass dann für ca. 250 € oder etwas weniger für die 6870.....
Ich glaub meine 5770 wandert aus


----------



## GaAm3r (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Zum einen gibt es keinen GF140, sondern nur einen GF104.


Ja mein Fehler 
Und warum Milchrechnung ?
Wie willst du das hinbekommen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Sehr schön - etwas schade dass das Restsystem nicht bekannt ist und man die Scores nicht vergleichen kann mit seinem eigenen System aber sind ja ohnehin nur ähm "Voarab-Werte" wenn ichs mal so nennen darf.

Trotzdem: Meine Vorfreude auf CaymanXT wird immer größer. Hoffentlich wird der einen richtig bösen Performancesprung hinlegen.


----------



## Norman (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



jaramund schrieb:


> Auf Planet3D sind Benchmarkergebnisse aufgetaucht:
> 
> 
> Demnach ist die 6870 der 5870 und die 6850 der 5850 ebenbürtig.
> ...




Wow, wenn sich das bewahrheiten sollte dann aber Holla die Waldfee... wenn Nvidea aber nichts gegen die neue HD6xxx Serie von AMD entgegenzusetzen hat dann sehe ich schwarz was die Preise angeht (gerade bei der 69xx Serie)

ist dennoch schön zu hören und anzusehen, nun muss sich das ganze nur noch bestätigen...


----------



## darkycold (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



.norman´ schrieb:


> Wow, wenn sich das bewahrheiten sollte dann aber Holla die Waldfee... wenn Nvidea aber nichts gegen die neue HD6xxx Serie von AMD entgegenzusetzen hat dann sehe ich schwarz was die Preise angeht (gerade bei der 69xx Serie)
> 
> ist dennoch schön zu hören und anzusehen, nun muss sich das ganze nur noch bestätigen...




Da muss ich dir dann recht geben...
Da wirds dann keinen Preiskampf geben...


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Zum einen gibt es keinen GF140, sondern nur einen GF104. Und zweitens ist das eine Milchmädchenrechnung, eine GTX580 mit noch mehr Verbrauch als eine GTX 480 wird sicher nicht kommen.



puh wer weiß... mangel an alternativen machts möglich  
und solange man noch keinen starkstromanschluss in die wand legen muss, werden auch leute nvidia kaufen.


----------



## Deltay (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

jungs kann sein das die 6850 2x6 pin strom anschluß hat?wenn ich die bilder anschaue sehe ich 12 löt stellen.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Ich blick da was nicht 

1. wenn die 6870 der Nachfolger der 5770 sein soll und denn noch ca. die Leistung einer 5870 haben wird, wie steht es dann mit der Stromversorgung bzw mit dem Verbrauch? Ich meine auf den Bildern sind ja nur 6 Piner zu sehen. Haben die Leistungsaufnahme so stark senken können? 

2. wenn die 6870 1280 Streamcores hat und die 6970 doppelt so viele haben soll, wo sollen die alle dann hin? Das würde ja bei der jetzigen Fertigungsgröße(40nm) eine Monster-DIE  Wenn ja, dann ist der Chip kaum zu bezahlen oder zu kühlen. Für mich kommt da die Vermutung auf, das AMD die 6950/70 wohl schon im 28nm Prozess bauen muss. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Vielleicht hilft das hier einigen weiter.

Ist ja traurig was hier einige wild vermuten und in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Jan565 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das hier einigen weiter.
> 
> Ist ja traurig was hier einige wild vermuten und in den Raum werfen.





Kann ich nur zustimmen. Es scheinen auch viele einfach nicht zu verstehen, dass die 6870 und 6850 die Nachfolger der 5770 und 5750 sind. 

Die 6970 und 6950 werden die 5870 und 5850 ablösen. Bin aber mal gespannt was die Leisten. Aber nach den derzeitigen agaben, werden es wohl echt Monster.


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Naja, ich kann schon verstehen das es einige verwirrt. Immerhin ist man jetzt seid 3 Grafikkarten Generationen das Namenschema gewöhnt und ATI ändert es jetzt ab. Dazu noch auf eine Art und Weise die Verwirrung eben auch klar hervorrufen kann. 

Nur das hier manche irgendwas von sich geben, ohne Hand und Fuß und darauf noch irgendwie beharren.....


----------



## kuer (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Danke für die Bilder und Daten. Aber Freunde, bleibt doch mal locker, was die zu erwartende Leistung angeht. Wir reden hier über die neue Mittelklasse und nicht über die ablöse der Highend Modelle. Wenn dann die Erwartungen, der euforischen AMD User nicht erfüllt werden, ist das geheule groß. Bis ende der Wochen werden wir noch warten können, oder? 
Glück auf AMD  Mein Apel an NV... Bitte schnell nachziehen


----------



## facehugger (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



kuer schrieb:


> Mein Appell an NV... Bitte schnell nachziehen


 Das hoffe ich auch. Sonst gibt es keinen Preiskampf und der Kunde, also wir, hat das Nachsehen. Die stagnierenden Preise der 5850/5870 haben in der vergangenen Zeit darauf ja schon einen Vorgeschmack gegeben...


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das hier einigen weiter.


 
Die Performance der HD6950 wird da in etwa auf HD5870 Niveau geschätzt.

Das empfände ich allerdings als etwas schwach. Meiner Meinung sollte sie sich später eher fast bei der GTX480 einreihen können, sonst könnte man sich ja gleich ne HD5870 kaufen, die dann wohl fast im gleichen Preisschema liegen wird.

Naja wir werden sehen.




kuer schrieb:


> Mein Apel an NV... Bitte schnell nachziehen


 
So siehts aus. Hoffentlich lässt die GTX "580" nicht allzu lange auf sich warten.


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Warum schwach, passt doch zum Namenschema. Die 6950 ist quasi die jetzige 5850. Eine Obere Mittelklasse Karte. High End soll die 6980 werden. Das ist quasi der Nachfolger der 5870.


----------



## facehugger (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Hoffentlich lässt die GTX "580" nicht allzu lange auf sich warten.


 Aber bitte nicht wieder mit den Nachteilen von Fermi, ich hoffe Nvidia hat daraus gelernt...


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Die neuen nVidia Chips sollen etwas schlanker werden. Das lässt hoffen. Nach dem Desaster und der schlechten Kritik zur 470 und 480 (auf den Verbrauch bezogen) muss nVidia dringend verbessern.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



facehugger schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht wieder mit den Nachteilen von Fermi, ich hoffe Nvidia hat daraus gelernt...


 
Naja, man sollte NV keine "Dummheit" vorwerfen.
Da gab es sicherlich diverse Verbesserungen. Untätig sind die Jungs ja auch nicht.


----------



## jaramund (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Warum schwach, passt doch zum Namenschema. Die 6950 ist quasi die jetzige 5850. Eine Obere Mittelklasse Karte. High End soll die 6980 werden. Das ist quasi der Nachfolger der 5870.



Gemäß dem geposteten Link von dir ist auch die 6950 "Highend" - aber ich will mich darüber nicht streiten. Wie ich schon schrieb: bis Freitag warten was PCGH so schönes macht - vllt wirds ja wieder wie bei der 5xxx Generation um Mitternacht

@Delty:

Es sieht so aus als wären 12 Lötstellen da, aber die Folie (von AMD) spricht anders.
Ich lehn mich mal weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue ist der vordere Platz nicht belegt.

MfG
Jara


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das hier einigen weiter.
> 
> Ist ja traurig was hier einige wild vermuten und in den Raum werfen.


Kaktus, da wird für die 6870 aber von maximal 960 Cores gesprochen. Es ist ja aber seit kurzem bekannt, das es doch 1280 werden, und da dort auch für die 6970 (Cayman XT) 1920 vermutet werden (2xBarts XT) wird die 6970 wohl wahrscheinlich krasse 2560 Cores haben 

Bei den 4D Shadern ist da schon ne wirklich abartige Leistung zu erwarten. Im Rahmen ner 5970 oder eher sogar schneller.

EDIT: Stimmt die 6870 und die 6850 haben beide jeweils 2x6Pin. Wahrscheinlich einmal untere Grenze und einmal obere Granze für 2x6Pin. Ist wahrscheinlich etwas mehr Strombedarf als bei der 58x0 aber wenn die Tesselationleistung vernünftig angezogen hat ist das eventuell vertretbar.

FÜr die 6950&6970 vermute ich dann mal 6+8Pin und die 6990 dann entweder knapp 6+8 oder 8+8


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

@jaramund
Naja... die Auslegung was High End ist und was nicht, ist immer eine Streitfrage. Kann man so oder so sehen. Geht ja darum das diese Karte quasi dann die neue 5850 ist. 

@Skysnake
Die Informationen des Links sind mittlerweile 4 Tage alt und basierten auf den Informationen zum Zeitpunkt des Artikels. Geben aber eine gute Übersicht. Es steht ja immer dabei "möglicherweise". Garantiert ist noch nichts.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

Ja war ja auch nix gegen dich 

Sollte nur klar stellen, das die Leistung wohl etwas besser ausfallen wird als allgemein vermutet. Die 6870 wird also wohl etwas über die 5870 in der Spieleleistung liegen und die 6850 eher etwas unterhalb der 5870 und nicht unterhalb/knapp Überhalb der 5850


----------



## XXTREME (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Warum schwach, passt doch zum Namenschema. Die 6950 ist quasi die jetzige 5850. Eine Obere Mittelklasse Karte. High End soll die 6980 werden. Das ist quasi der Nachfolger der 5870.




Was redest du eine Scheissse ....sorry.


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*

@XXTREME
Wieso *******.... eine Behauptung, keine Erklärung. Sinn der Post. Ich habe nicht gesagt das die 6950 die 5850 in der Leistung gleicht, nur stuft ATi die Karten neu ein, die 68XX reihe ist quasi die neue 57XX reihe und die 69XX Reihe der Nachfolger der 58XX Reihe. Das die in der Leistung jeweils schneller sind, ist doch logisch. Die 4850 ist auch schneller als die 3850 und trotzdem deren Nachfolger. 
Bisschen nachdenken und richtig lesen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet+Daten*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die 6870 wird also wohl etwas über die 5870 in der Spieleleistung liegen und die 6850 eher etwas unterhalb der 5870 und nicht unterhalb/knapp Überhalb der 5850


 
Sollte die HD6870 wirklich bei der HD5870 mithalten können, wäre das zwar zu begrüßen, glaub kann ich das aber bislang nicht.
Ich würde sie eher bei der HD5850 einreihen.


----------



## Explosiv (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet [Update: MSI HD6870 hinzugefügt]*

Update: MSI R6870 hinzugefügt .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Norman (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xfx HD6850 und HD6870 abgelichtet [Update: MSI HD6870 hinzugefügt]*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Update: MSI R6870 hinzugefügt .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv




finde die Referenzmodelle mal rein vom Aussehen gesehen eigentlich meisstens besser aber die MSI R6870 sieht mal echt sch***** aus.


----------



## Kuschluk (18. Oktober 2010)

dumme frage ?!?! hier wird immer von mehr leistung gesprochen usw ... 

 wenn ich das so lese müsste dieser cayman XT wenn er doppelt so schnell ist als der kleine (der ja laut einigen hier so schnell ist wie eine 5870/gtx480) doppelt so schnell wie selbige sein oder ?!?!?!? 

ich kann mir nicht  vorstellen dass Amd etwas baut dass doppelt so schnell ist  davon ab macht den GF 100 nicht schlecht der leistet einiges mehr als HD 5870    und denke so 20 -40 % OC sind auch immer drin ^^ meine 480 geht zb mit 35% mehr takt ...


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2010)

Kuschluk schrieb:


> dumme frage ?!?! hier wird immer von mehr leistung gesprochen usw ...
> 
> wenn ich das so lese müsste dieser cayman XT wenn er doppelt so schnell ist als der kleine (der ja laut einigen hier so schnell ist wie eine 5870/gtx480) doppelt so schnell wie selbige sein oder ?!?!?!?


 
Das wäre wohl AMD-Wunschdenken.
Cayman XT wird vermutlich schneller als eine GTX480 sein, doch wieviel muss sich erst noch zeigen.


----------



## Kuschluk (18. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl AMD-Wunschdenken.
> Cayman XT wird vermutlich schneller als eine GTX480 sein, doch wieviel muss sich erst noch zeigen.



hier gab es doch mal diese " ominösen Benchmarks " waren die nix wert ich dachte damals das wäre 6870 diese lagen ca 32% über normal der gtx 480 hatte mich noch gefreut dass ich im 3d mark und heaven mehr punkte hatte mit der gtx 480 war das reine fantasie ? oder sind es die werte dieser 6980 oder wie das ding heißt


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Oktober 2010)

Kuschluk schrieb:


> hier gab es doch mal diese " ominösen Benchmarks " waren die nix wert ich dachte damals das wäre 6870 diese lagen ca 32% über normal der gtx 480 hatte mich noch gefreut dass ich im 3d mark und heaven mehr punkte hatte mit der gtx 480 war das reine fantasie ? oder sind es die werte dieser 6980 oder wie das ding heißt


Laut den aktuellen Benchmark´s siehts so aus :

6870 = 5870 
6850 = 5850
6970 = ??

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Ich habe mich verschrieben scheiß Namensänderung


----------



## darkycold (18. Oktober 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Laut den aktuellen Benchmark´s siehts so aus :
> 
> 6870 = 5870
> 6850 = 5850
> 6870 = ??





6870=?
6870=5870

Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Kuschluk (18. Oktober 2010)

darkycold schrieb:


> 6870=?
> 6870=5870
> 
> Frage beantwortet?



meine frage ist nur ob ich mit dem wasserkocher immernoch der geilste bin ^^


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2010)

Er meinte wohl eher:

6870 = 5870
6850 = 5850
6970 = ??


----------



## Jax1988 (18. Oktober 2010)

darkycold schrieb:


> 6870=?
> 6870=5870
> 
> Frage beantwortet?




wie jetzt die 6870 ist der nachfolger der 5870 

dann schreibste nochmal 6870 mit nen fragezeichen verstehe ich nicht sry...............








ah schon gut^^


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2010)

ach man -.- ihr bringt einen doch vollends durcheinander...

Die 6870 ist der Nachfolger der 5770 und hat etwa die Leistung einer 5870
Die 6850 ist der Nachfolger der 5750 und hat etwa die Leistung einer 5850
Die 6970 ist der Nachfolger der 5870 und über die Leistung kann man noch nicht viel sagen. Eventuell im Bereich einer 5970


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> ach man -.- ihr bringt einen doch vollends durcheinander...
> 
> Die 6870 ist der Nachfolger der 5770 und hat etwa die Leistung einer 5870
> Die 6850 ist der Nachfolger der 5750 und hat etwa die Leistung einer 5850
> Die 6970 ist der Nachfolger der 5870 und über die Leistung kann man noch nicht viel sagen. Eventuell im Bereich einer 5970


Darf man korregieren?
6870=Zwischen 5850 und 5870
6850=Zwischen 5830 und 5850
und die Leistung der 6970 soll etwas 20% schneller als eine GTX 480 sein xD


----------



## darkycold (18. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Darf man korregieren?
> 6870=Zwischen 5850 und 5870
> 6850=Zwischen 5830 und 5850
> und die Leistung der 6970 soll etwas 20% schneller als eine GTX 480 sein xD



Laut dem ersten bench sind sie jeweils gleich auf....

also 
5850 = 6850
5870 = 6870

Aber ich denke mal, dass sich das erst am Freitag zeigen wird...


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Oktober 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAA
Ich habe ******* gemacht ! 
Ich habe mich verschrieben und jeder dachte :brainfuck:


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2010)

MIttlerweile ist auch ne asus 6870 bei schottenland zu sehn.
die hat voll die krasse übertaktung..... von 900 auf 913mhz


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Oktober 2010)

In weiß ?? Sieht geil aus!


----------



## Bääängel (19. Oktober 2010)

Schöner wäre ja komplett weiß.


----------

